
Tokens.com Reportedly Sold for $500,000 - DomainsBoston
https://domaininvesting.com/tokens-com-sold-500000/
======
vessenes
token.com sold for more this year.

Historically domains like this have been bad investments; I almost purchased
bitcoin.com for $2,000 in 2010, (beat out for $5k offer). The domain changed
hands a number of times, eventually bought out by Roger Ver for over $1mm.

None of the purchases beat the bitcoin-denominated price I offered: $2,000 in
Bitcoins was around 4,000 BTC if I recall correctly, or more than $40mm in
today's dollars.

